# Surf again



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Usual suspects payed off once again.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

NIce

Good eats rt there

John


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

26BS16 said:


> Usual suspects payed off once again.


SS, Galvez. Mati?????


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice red in the mix!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool, I know it was fun.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Is your "usual suspect" chunking a croaker like everybody else?

Chatter weight or silent?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

GHSmacker said:


> Is your "usual suspect" chunking a croaker like everybody else?
> 
> Chatter weight or silent?


I was thinking the same thing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Usual suspect swag tails worked on a fast twitch, with all that shad in the water they can't let em pass by


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Made by H+H lures I think, great surf baits.
I use the fast two step with them too and on outgoing tide sometimes just ease them along and let tide move that tail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Made by H+H lures I think, great surf baits.
> I use the fast two step with them too and on outgoing tide sometimes just ease them along and let tide move that tail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like letting them drop off the beach side of the bar then twitch once or twice and let it fall again. Good bait but I have a lot come off the hook.
I am going to try bending the hook in a little and see what happens.


----------



## wpcattleco (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I loose a lot of hook ups on them too and had the same thought about bending the hook down some.
It seems if they can swim at you fast it's hard to keep them on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have about 25 bags of those things. It never occurred to me to actually open a package and tie one on. Guess I'm gonna try 'em now!


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice going !
I went Friday and all I got was a sun burn .


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you found the 3" or 4" model work better?


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

*swag tails?*



26BS16 said:


> Usual suspect swag tails worked on a fast twitch, with all that shad in the water they can't let em pass by


What are swag tails? some mentioned H&H lures after this post but which one of their lures are you referencing? none of them use the name swag tails haha. I just want to try them out next time I go out.

Thanks!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

https://www.hhlure.com/products/swagger-tail-shad

In 4 in.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

LaddH said:


> http://www.hhlure.com/products/swagger-tail-shad
> 
> In 4 in.


thank you!


----------

